# Detroit/Michigan Meet - Sunday October 12



## birdie2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

Starting a new thread since the last one is getting a bit too big.

I'm holding a Detroit meet on Sunday October 12. Same rules apply as the last two meets. As per the other two official meets, there will be no alcohol allowed due to liability concerns. Nelson will be cooking again so bring your appetites. Official time for the event will be noon-5pm.


These are the rules copy/pasted from the other thread:



> #1 - I'd like to keep alcohol out of the picture. Nothing personal, it's just that this will be hosted at my family's business and there are plenty of ways for you to get hurt sober there, let alone inebriated. A little too much liability and I don't want to abuse the privilege of being able to use the building.
> 
> #2 - Please be respectful of everyone's property. This includes the building, the parking lot and anything contained within either one. I ask that you do not use the computers, and do not touch or play with any of our equipment or products as there are many very expensive things that could get damaged. This also includes any and all cars present as some of us are more particular of our rides than others.
> 
> ...


Again, this meet is being held at my family's business in Livonia, MI 48150. If you are serious about attending, send me a PM and I will send you the full address. I would not like the address being posted publicly.

As last time, cover charge will be $10/person and this will include Nelson's excellent home cooking.

Let's start taking attendance. Here's the results so far from the other thread:

STI<>GTO - Confirmed
Foglght - Confirmed
MuTT - Confirmed
less - Confirmed
Ge0 - Maybe
Fozz - Awaiting confirmation for new date

Let me know soon guys! I hope this one turns out as great as the previous two have.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Man, I could come just for the FOOD... but still, i'm out... Have fun gents, I always do..

Much props for hosting this Jim, great location for this type of event to... out of the way, but yet spacious enough to have everyone..


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

Sorry for being so indecisive guys. I originally scheduled a weekend away with the wife for the 12th. Then, trouble with employment put those plans on hold in favor of saving money.

Well, it looks like I may have a new job soon. She may push to keep our original plans. At this point I don't want to tell her no, I have a car audio meet to attend. Especially after I got a whole day away just over a week ago for the last meeting.

If I'm in town I sure as hell will show up. Hopefully I'll know by this weekend.

Ge0


----------



## stalintc (Dec 6, 2007)

I should be good for that. Similar cast I assume? Sorry for being so non-responsive lately, I just got a new job so the transition period is finally wearing off.
-Brad


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

stalintc said:


> I should be good for that. Similar cast I assume? Sorry for being so non-responsive lately, I just got a new job so the transition period is finally wearing off.
> -Brad


A mutual friend of ours told be about your new job. Sounds interesting. Hopefully I'll be at the meet to chat about it. I'm currently working the back doors trying to get into the same company you are in.

Ge0


----------



## psykosis (Apr 28, 2008)

Hot damn, I _might_ be in town for this. I need to read back and see what the details are.

You all don't mind a newcomer to the site showing up, do you?


----------



## birdie2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

Brad,

Yes, similar cast, although maybe not quite as many people based on the response at this point. Do I remember you saying you live in the area now?

psykosis,
We don't mind newcomers at all as long as they act mature and play well with others. PM me for an address when you know for sure if you're going to be there.


----------



## psykosis (Apr 28, 2008)

birdie2000 said:


> Brad,
> 
> Yes, similar cast, although maybe not quite as many people based on the response at this point. Do I remember you saying you live in the area now?
> 
> ...



will do. I have a full weekend, as I am coming down to pick up a car, but if I can find time, I'd love to meet up, if only to say hi and get some suggestions on how to redo my system (it's in a bad way now, but I'm putting the pieces together to bring it back to where I want it). I'll happily take the address, but I can't say if I'm actually going to make it until the rest of my weekend plans solidify.

Oh, and I am fully behind the whole "act like an adult. You are one." philosophy.


----------



## STI<>GTO (Aug 8, 2005)

What do you think Jim - still gonna have it? Might just be you, Ryan, Less, and myself. If so, Nelson really doesn't _need_ to cook. Lotta work for just four people...


----------



## birdie2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

Rockin'Z28 and his brother goes2eleven said that they are interested in coming, but I don't believe it's 100% confirmed yet. Honestly, it's kinda hard tellin' whether it's gonna be worth having it since no one wants to 100% commit to coming.  I sent out PM's to many of the previous attendees asking people to let me know either way, and sadly hardly anyone has responded, let alone being able to come.

I'll make the call within the next couple days after I see if anyone else commits to attending.

MuTT, Fozz, are you guys still planning on attending?


----------



## Foglght (Aug 2, 2007)

STI<>GTO said:


> What do you think Jim - still gonna have it? Might just be you, Ryan, Less, and myself. If so, Nelson really doesn't _need_ to cook. Lotta work for just four people...


Yeah, but I'm fat and I eat a lot of food!


----------



## STI<>GTO (Aug 8, 2005)

Foglght said:


> Yeah, but I'm fat and I eat a lot of food!


Sorry, no fatties allowed! I have to stay home too, then.

OT: You guys know where I can get a tire shaved around here? Seriously.


----------



## birdie2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

You planning on taking the Legacy autocrossing?


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

Still trying to ditch my wife for the weekend. Look for late breaking news later this afternoon.

Ge0


----------



## STI<>GTO (Aug 8, 2005)

Yepper!

No, seriously, I just need to remove enough tread to get close to the wear of the other three tires. Amy has a nail in the shoulder of one of her tires, so Belle won't patch it, and I'm not having any luck finding used stockers. The lease is up in a year so I refuse to pony up for four new tires. Remember, it's AWD, so tire wear needs to be consistent.


----------



## birdie2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

What kind of tire is it, brand/size? There's a few scooby guys in my car club, maybe they'll have something or know where to find it.


----------



## stalintc (Dec 6, 2007)

> Brad,
> 
> Yes, similar cast, although maybe not quite as many people based on the response at this point. Do I remember you saying you live in the area now?


yes sir, Northville. Don't have to wait for any meets to go grab beer tho


----------



## STI<>GTO (Aug 8, 2005)

birdie2000 said:


> What kind of tire is it, brand/size? There's a few scooby guys in my car club, maybe they'll have something or know where to find it.


Nvm. Tire Rack can do it if I order a tire from them, and it will still be cheaper than a single tire from Belle. Thanks though sir.


----------



## psykosis (Apr 28, 2008)

Looks like I am probably out.

Maybe someday...


----------



## Rockin'Z28 (Sep 26, 2007)

birdie2000 said:


> Rockin'Z28 and his brother goes2eleven said that they are interested in coming, but I don't believe it's 100% confirmed yet.


Hey Birdie! We're in! It took a while to get stuff figured out with the "social directors" but it's on.

Still don't know what vehicle we'll show up in. I had an amp problem in the Z28, it's supposed to be fixed and on the way back now. Don't know if I'll have it by Friday or not. So it might be my Z28, or my Tundra, or his Tacoma. He re-did the amp mounting configuration...a much nicer job.

Hope to see you all Sunday!


----------



## Rockin'Z28 (Sep 26, 2007)

Ge0 said:


> Still trying to ditch my wife for the weekend. Look for late breaking news later this afternoon.
> 
> Ge0


Don't ditch her, bring her.


----------



## MuTT (Apr 4, 2007)

Well, ummmm, Fozz has sold all of his gear 
But if he's still interested in going I'm in, my car is about %25 of what his was


----------



## birdie2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

Would love to see that old Camaro!

Fozz stripped everything out? I know a few of us were really hoping to hear his competition-level system one of these days.


----------



## birdie2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

Ok...

STI<>GTO - confirmed
Foglght - confirmed
less - confirmed
Rockin'Z28 - confirmed
goes2eleven - confirmed
WLDock - confirmed
stalintc - confirmed
Ge0 - confirmed, awaiting castration
MuTT - 95% yes


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm going to give an unofficial YES based on my inability to plan a weekend get away for the wife and I. She is going to be a little pissed, but, she will get over it.

Chances of me actually showing up = 80%
Chances of my severed dick lying in a ditch out of spite = 90%
My satisfaction knowing I'll be around good folks that will nuture me back to health = 100%:blush:

Ge0


----------



## MuTT (Apr 4, 2007)

birdie2000 said:


> Would love to see that old Camaro!
> 
> Fozz stripped everything out? I know a few of us were really hoping to hear his competition-level system one of these days.


yes, he's redoing the whole system and install, hopefully even better....

I'm a 95% yes


----------



## Overkll (Aug 27, 2007)

(Comes from out of the woodwork  )

Looking for any Canadians again? Now that the winter's coming, it's time to finish the smart car stereo... too many options, need some feedback from others.

Chances are 75% that I can make it, trying to contact Abaddon too; need some time away from the wife on my end 

Sorry for the late reply!

Kerry


----------



## birdie2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

We'd be happy to have you guys again!

STI<>GTO - confirmed
Foglght - confirmed
less - confirmed
Rockin'Z28 - confirmed
goes2eleven - confirmed
WLDock - confirmed
stalintc - confirmed
Ge0 - confirmed, awaiting castration
MuTT - 95% yes
Overkll - 75% yes
Abaddon - awaiting confirmation


----------



## STI<>GTO (Aug 8, 2005)

Mmmmmmm. Chicken tenders. Mmmmmmmm.

Need any help with anything Jim? Also, did I miss the time?


----------



## birdie2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

Oh, whoops, I thought I mentioned it in this thread. Noon will be the official start time.

Thanks I'll let you know if I need anything.


----------



## Abaddon (Aug 28, 2007)

sorry guys, cant make it... Canadian Thanksgiving... 

NEXT time..


----------



## STI<>GTO (Aug 8, 2005)

Abaddon said:


> Canadian Thanksgiving...


Canadian Thanksgiving? You're thankful that half of your country is French????? 



Just kiddin' all of our resident Canooks. Maybe next time Abaddon.


----------



## MuTT (Apr 4, 2007)

STI<>GTO said:


> Canadian Thanksgiving? You're thankful that half of your country is French?????
> 
> 
> 
> Just kiddin' all of our resident Canooks. Maybe next time Abaddon.


we'll have to go over this whole french thing if I show up...lol

and yeah, it's turkey day here which represents the %5 chance I may not make it...but still planning on it


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

Confirmed and I think I'll get to keep my balls!

I sent my DC650.6 in for service so currently do not have midrange, tweets, nor L-R rear fill. But, I do have some mean full range mixed midbass action going on!!! Hmm, my vehicle will not be one to listen to.

Seriously, I've wanted to sit in a few peoples vehicles and take a good listen but haven't had the chance in the past. I don't have my vehicle to worry about so this may be the chance. 

Ge0


----------



## birdie2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

It's getting closer and everything's looking good!

Looks like the menu is going to be chicken strips and pulled pork along with the usual munchies and assorted non-alcoholic beverages. Again, the door fee is going to be $10/person to cover the food and drinks.

Does everyone have directions? If not please let me know. Event starts at noon and should wrap up around 5pm.

See you guys there!


----------



## Overkll (Aug 27, 2007)

Have a good time guys! Looks like GREAT weather too, should be dropping off to almost freezing (and rain) for Halloween soon... 

Wish I could make it, wanted some input but I'll have to try to work it out on my own (until next meet when Abaddon could hopefully make it too!) or ask a lot of questions on the forum again...


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Well here it is... the day of the show, and thankfully someone let me know the address haha! The bad news is that I had this fully in my head as next weekend, so I don't honestly think I'll be able to make it =( I've got a couple hours of work to do today in Mt Pleasant and then 2.5 hours of driving to get there might be tough! God knows I do want to meet you all and hear your systems though... 

and in truth, I'd love for you to hear mine too and get some input! This is the first meet I've been able to attend where my system is fully functional (albeit not tuned other than a couple little tweaks with the PEQ) and sounding quite good but not quite perfect. I'd love to get some input though on if I should be bothering to look at new midbass action or if the Focal Utopias I have are sounding as good as it seems like they are... and all sorts of things like that...

I've just moved up here from Texas but I was born and spent my first 21 years in central Mich. As it turned out, just after the first Texas meet in the Dallas area in recent years, I ended up getting a job at Central Michigan University... and moved away from the cool folks I met down there.... so I've just been too isolated with this hobby for far too long and everyone I know just thinks I am crazy for spending so damn much time and money on it! I know I'm not the only one in the world with this overwhelming passion for sonic perfection =) 

Anyhow, if I miss you all this time, please keep in touch with me somehow so I can catch the next event! Maybe next spring we can host a weekend meet at a nice lake up here in Central MI and make it a TWEEKEND Gathering! BBQ - Cheapo camping or cabins... whatever.

Thanks for getting together and hope to meet you soon if I don't get the gumption to head there today!

Less


----------



## birdie2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

In case anyone hasn't left yet, I completely forgot to mention that there is construction on the road we are located on. If you are coming from Merriman Rd., even though the wrong side of the road is open, you can drive east on the road. If you are coming from Middlebelt, we're only about 30 ft. past the construction sign so you can just drive the wrong way to our building for that short distance. I've been living with it for a month or so now so it completely slipped my mind because it's just habit for me by now.


----------



## MuTT (Apr 4, 2007)

Was fun, thanks for holding it!....food was awesome, cars were awesome and the people were awesome.
Thanks to anyone who took the time to give my car a listen, the feedback is always appreciated.


----------



## BlackLac (Aug 8, 2005)

Pics? I wanna see what I missed.


----------



## Foglght (Aug 2, 2007)

MuTT said:


> Was fun, thanks for holding it!....food was awesome, cars were awesome and the people were awesome.
> Thanks to anyone who took the time to give my car a listen, the feedback is always appreciated.


Good times. Basically rolled myself into my car after all that food. Great sounding car mutt.


----------



## STI<>GTO (Aug 8, 2005)

Good times as usual. Good people, great food, and awesome sounding cars - great way to spend a Sunday afternoon.

It was great to meet you Al. Your car sounds very good now so I can't wait to see what you come up with next. Thanks for the feedback on my car. It fared much better than I was expecting.

Good to see the rest of you guys again too. Now everybody get to work so we can all have something different at the next meet. I do have some pics that I'll try to get uploaded tonight.


----------



## birdie2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

Just wanted to thank you all for coming and I'm glad everyone enjoyed themselves. Everyone that attends these meets has been nothing but respectful and it's always a pleasure to host them.


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

Once again, thank you for being such a wonderful host Bird. I wanted to thank your dad prior to leaving, but, sounds like he had a hot date to get to .

STI<>GTO,

Sorry I didn't have time to go into your system a little further. I had to get going and you got the **** end of the stick. Let's meet up some time and we'll chat. You have great potential with it. Perhaps we can take it to the next step.

Mutt,

The thing that struck me the most about your vehicle was the TOTAL lack of vibration anywhere. Cripes, the only time I could even pinpoint a speaker in your system was when your midbasses started stressing. Besides that, you could hear ample midbass but not localize it. GOOD GOOD GOOD.

I know you were anxious to try out a different midrange. I say hold off on that for a little bit until you have a chance to tune it in differently. Take the tonal balance of Fozz's setting minus the overabundance of sub bass  as a good starting point. He did an awesome job with the midrange on up. Start tinkering with left side vs. right side tonal balance like I mentioned. You will be golden.

Foggy,

Knock down the bass a little to get a smoother blend. I though everything 200Hz and up sounded pretty good. You did have that notch between 2K and 5K that could be boosted a little. On a positive note, your stage height was the best I heard yesterday.

WLDOCK and 2DEEP2 - well, I got about enough time to shake your hands before I had to go. Hopefully we'll have a chance to chat more at a future meet.

The Tacoma sounded pretty plesent to me. Keep it up RZ.

Ge0


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Glad you all had a good time, sorry I missed it... BUT, you can see the pics from the Auto Show in OT, if you wanna know what I did this weekend...


----------



## MuTT (Apr 4, 2007)

Ge0 said:


> Mutt,
> 
> The thing that struck me the most about your vehicle was the TOTAL lack of vibration anywhere. Cripes, the only time I could even pinpoint a speaker in your system was when your midbasses started stressing. Besides that, you could hear ample midbass but not localize it. GOOD GOOD GOOD.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips George, advice and guidance is always appreciated! the L3 doesn't play low enough for what I'm after right now, could be the enclosure could be whatever else (my head)....I'm going to play around with equipment that I own for awhile before spending any money, I'm not planning on competing next year so I'll have the whole year to come up something I'm happy with.


----------

